# Cobb v's Ecutek which is best



## Hodge (Aug 8, 2013)

Hi guys
New to the GTR world and looking to buy one very soon. I odviously wanting to get the best I possibly can, so I'm just wanting to gather some info first.

Now I've read that the most common access ports used are Cobb and Ecutek. But which in people's opinion is best and why?

What are the pro's and cons of both units?

Thanks
John


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Cobb is best because I've got one for sale. Please see the for sale section.... 

Seriously though, they are both much of a muchness.

The ecutek people will tell you that theirs is best, and the Cobb people will tell you theirs is best.

Good thing about the cobb is that you can buy it, install it yourself, and play away. Even sell it again when youve dine with it.

With the ecutek, its on the car and stays with the car. Nothing to sell on.


----------



## Hodge (Aug 8, 2013)

FLYNN said:


> Cobb is best because I've got one for sale. Please see the for sale section....
> 
> Seriously though, they are both much of a muchness.
> 
> ...


So is the Ecutek just software and the Cobb an actual plug and play unit. Sorry to sound stupid here. I currently have a supra running a Syvecs and I'm new to all this.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Hodge said:


> So is the Ecutek just software and the Cobb an actual plug and play unit. Sorry to sound stupid here. I currently have a supra running a Syvecs and I'm new to all this.


That's correct. The cobb is a handheld unit where you can do logs and change maps etc...

The ecutek is software, although you can buy a cable (£230!!!) and plug it into a pc and do similar.


----------



## Hodge (Aug 8, 2013)

FLYNN said:


> That's correct. The cobb is a handheld unit where you can do logs and change maps etc...
> 
> The ecutek is software, although you can buy a cable (£230!!!) and plug it into a pc and do similar.


That will explain why I read that you can change maps on the Ecutek via the steering wheel. 

Thanks for the info Flynn, really appreciate it.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Hodge said:


> That will explain why I read that you can change maps on the Ecutek via the steering wheel.
> 
> Thanks for the info Flynn, really appreciate it.


You can do that with the cobb as well.

Press the cancel button, then up and down on the steering wheel to select a map

The best thing about the cobb is that you've got something to sell at the end of it


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

both are good. ecutek is a bit better in many features and updates. the only argument cobb currently makes is that ecutek doesnt currently have any 8sec gtrs yet.... tho at that level a better investment would be syvecs or motec.

search out the features and i think you would like ecutek. i would say its the best of the two atm. cobb v3 software may or may not change that, but it will be a few more months until anyone knows... probaly be snow on the ground by then.

however if you pick a tuner and they only provide one or the other, go with that. pick your tuner wisely. even if they are pro cobb or pro ecutek its just there preference.

remember that its easy to tune via cobb, meaning some will bone u, and while ecutek is easy its a bit more in-depth and u can get boned with a less caring tuner. tuners avoid it because it doesnt have live tuning atm.

ecutek has traction control that will make a difference. 

communication is key and research. people love to say choose him or him... but really have no idea why. 

ive seen gtrs tuned with no black smoke while others are stating its necessary to use there injectors and tune. .. sounds like not all tuners are created equally... but if thats your tuner and u want less soot that means your both happy. win win.

also know other tuners dont care about black soot.

you want the very best go with syvecs or motec. again choice in tuner is paramount. but these are more expensive and extensive for bigger builds or smaller builds for the race track/motorsports. these are superior than both ecutek/cobb.


----------



## Hodge (Aug 8, 2013)

mindlessoath said:


> both are good. ecutek is a bit better in many features and updates. the only argument cobb currently makes is that ecutek doesnt currently have any 8sec gtrs yet.... tho at that level a better investment would be syvecs or motec.
> 
> search out the features and i think you would like ecutek. i would say its the best of the two atm. cobb v3 software may or may not change that, but it will be a few more months until anyone knows... probaly be snow on the ground by then.
> 
> ...


Some great info there. Thank you. My supra is 900+ hp running a Syvecs S6, tuned by Ryan, and it's IMO the best out there by far. It's safety features and toys are just amazing. Because of all the trips and warnings etc, its saved my engine of quite a few occasions. 
I won't be going down the massive build again when it comes to a GT-R, I just don't have the time to do it. A good stage 4 @ 650hp will be perfect for me. Able to use it all day everyday and not have to worry about stuff failing. Not that my supra has had that many issue because it hasn't really, but the thought is always in the back of my mind.

The reason I wanted a little background info on the Cobb and Ecutek is, I've seen a few nice GT-R's for sale and I wanted to make sure I didn't end up buying a car and then changing the access port from 1 to the other, if you know what I mean. I know Ryan tunes Ecutek but I also have Jamie down the road from me at Evotune, who tunes Cobb. Both are first class tuners. Just want to make sure I make the right choice 1st time around really.


----------



## Hodge (Aug 8, 2013)

FLYNN said:


> You can do that with the cobb as well.
> 
> Press the cancel button, then up and down on the steering wheel to select a map
> 
> The best thing about the cobb is that you've got something to sell at the end of it


So does the Cobb get hardwired into the ECU loom or is it a plug and play job?


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

i dont think you could go wrong with eather solution. they are both improving as time goes by. cobb was the first then they basically stopped developments or did things at a snail's pace and ecutek just released some quality software and tools (consult3 stuff) for the gtr. they have tcm logging, traction control, you can adjust launch rpm and boost with your fingers on the wheel, nice map switching with the gauges, flexfuel, different launch strategies, boost off the line, loads more. check out litchfieds posts because they have been one of the beta team for the software that just released. john viscoti also posts a lot more ecutek feature threads with videos of some.

you buy a usb license key, a cable and you need a laptop. pretty sure you can sell your license key and cable but there are some things im not to clear on after that, id ask litchfields about that.

john in the states even remotes in to customers laptop to tune it ecutek.

cobbs been revolutionary in the gtrs beginnings. they have kept up with performance too. but features are not as much but certainty not lacking and they are showing a big promise for competition. they are the market minority and most tuners choose it, so its very well known. anyone can tune with one it seems like. they even offer some sort of tuning schook with Tim Bailey over in the states one of there leading tuning guys. its got live tuning which makes there job even easier  
anyways its a hand held rather than software on the computer... but you have to use your desktop to view the logs or send them to your tuner. the hand held comes with a few features too and they may be growing, like example the new tpms features. they just got boost off the line and english racing, with slicks just cut the fastest time on cobb so far with it. 
boost by gear, 

shoot my batteries dying but im sure others will finish this feature list .


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Hodge said:


> So does the Cobb get hardwired into the ECU loom or is it a plug and play job?


Plugs into the OBD


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

I personally sold the Cobb and went ecutek when I found Ryan was mapping that for the GTRs. He mapped my supra with a link ecu and was great, so I was happy with the change. 

There are good arguments for both sides and I do personally like the fact that the Cobb can be uninstalled and sold on. 

Jamie got some good results from the syvecs ecu when he was running stage 4


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

The advantage cobb had over ecutek was the useablity with being able to do data logs and send it off to your tuner to get new maps etc. Now ecutek has the cable that advantage has gone.

I know people say that ecutek has better features etc but for a user like myself with just a stage II tune and not being track monster/launch junkie both cobb and ecutek would do pretty much the same for me.

I made the decision to go ecutek because my preferred tuner uses it pretty much exclusively.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

SamboGrove said:


> The advantage cobb had over ecutek was the useablity with being able to do data logs and send it off to your tuner to get new maps etc. Now ecutek has the cable that advantage has gone.


You still have to lug a laptop around with you. Not something Id like to leave in my car anyway.

Cobb fits in the armrest


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/179408-ecutek-update-latest-advancements-here.html

COBB Tuning - Nissan GT-R Accessport V3 w/TCM Flashing Upgrade


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 7, 2006)

I am coming from the other side of things where I just had to invest in a tuning software for me to offer my customers and also for me to use to develop my car.

I looked into both options quite a bit and opted for Ecutek.

For me these are the reasons I choose Ecutek


Flexfuel Option
Custom Maps - The Ability for me to create my own maps based on my own parameters
UK Based Support - This is the big one
RaceRom - I love what they are now offering

There are a load of other reasons but these stood out for me. 

In the past I have added maps added to the Evo X Ecutek software and I like this relationship that we have with Ecutek.


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

ecutek will be at sema in the usa this year! also said you can get support from them directly on there facebook page and that they are working on another update. dunno eta or features tho. might be interface or gui changes for all i know atm.

ben linney should be announcing soon that he will be tuning with ecutek too.


----------



## willgts (Jul 17, 2004)

Use whatever your tuner is happy with! If you aren't tuning it then it really doesn't make huge odds except for a couple of features.

Ryan can map ecutek and probably Cobb for you too, talk to him about it.

It's more about the mapper with the R35 platform as Cobb,ecutek and Syvecs are all proven systems.


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

latest update from cobb...




> BOTL - As some of you may have seen at the recent event in Ohio, we have BOTL functioning but we wanted to put it through its paces in real-world 8-9 second scenarios before signing off on it for release. We learned several things in those tests that we decided to address before making it final. For one, we were seeing too much boost oscillation as the ECU struggled to maintain steady LC RPM (using the throttle bodies). Happily that has been resolved as of this week and both boost and RPM are held perfectly stable. The second primary issue was with the TCM overheating clutches due to the higher engine torque calculated by the ECU due to the fact that you're building positive boost pressure at launch. That issue also has been addressed (finished yesterday) and should be out to testers next week to validation. We feel with positive feedback from next week's tests, we can set a release schedule. It is just difficult to do (release schedule) when you don't know what issues you may encounter with testing. We think we're pretty close though, we've hit most of the problems we think we'll see with this feature.
> 
> As part of the BOTL re-work, we've also managed to make the LC RPM and (if enabled) the BOTL boost target values something the AP can adjust on-the-fly. That will allow you to fine tune those parameters based on track conditions, etc.
> 
> ...


----------

